# Chicago: My Kinda Town



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

I shall be in the Windy City, the first week of December.

Do members have any tips, recommendations, or inside information on places to see, eat, listen, watch, shop, etc.?

Many thanks,

Leon


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I love Chicago, and drive there at least once a year from Detroit to visit. This year I went on the Wright Plus walking tour of Oak Park, which was a lot of fun.

Reccomendations:

Geja's Cafe in Lincoln Park for dinner - Outstanding fondue place, but it's small and doesn't take reservations.

Seasons Restaraunt in the Four Seasons on Michigan Ave - One of the best restaurants I've ever been to. Outstanding food and fantastic service. Beware the prix fixe menu with wine option, you can get sloshed pretty quick.

Fogo de Chao - Brazillian BBQ, my friend highly reccomends it, and he doesn't like very many restaurants. You'd better be hungry if you go, I'd skip lunch, and maybe do some jogging before visiting.

Park Hyatt Hotel on Michigan Avenue - One of the best hotels I've ever stayed at. Fantastic location, and a great view of the city.

Blue Man Group - Great fun if you like seeing strange people doing odd things. 

Signature Lounge at the top of the Hancock tower. Let's see, the observation deck is $7, for that much you can get a drink, table at a nice lounge, live entertainment occasionally, and a better view, as the lounge is above the deck...

Millenium Park is worth checking out if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

I didn't know about the Signature Lounge.

Thanks!

Leon


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

Leon,

I'll be at the Fairmont in the Loop first weekend of December, and then several times after during the month.
I grew up in Chicago. Better get to Marshall Field's before it becomes MAcy's.
Mitch

Mitch


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

I was in Chicago the first week in December last year.

Years before I came up on the train once, from Indianapolis.

I visited Marshal Fields. Was amazed at how they get it to snow on the hour!

Leon


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Leon, see what's on at the Blackstone Theatre just off Magnificent Mile - a really great old-fashioned place - I saw Lena Horne performing there and met her afterwards. Smashing lady. 

Oh, and have a drink at the Drake. If you get the time go out to Oak Park and see all that amazing Frank Lloyd Wright architecture - outstanding suburban mansions built for wealthy industrialists all cheek by jowl with each other.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

The Blue Man Group and Fago de Chao??? 

You want real Argentine beef that's not a chain? Go to Tango Sur -3763 N Southport. BYOB as well. Great meat and great prices. 

Fashion? Try RL on Chicago and Michigan Ave. Ralph Lauren's only restaurant. Not as expensive as it sounds. Best burger in town. If you're on expenses go for the Dover Sole and a Resiling. Make reservations! Can be hard to get into. 

You wanna shoe horn yourself into an elevator with a bunch a tourists? Go for the Hancock. If not, swing by a beautiful French restauarant hidden in Streeterville. Called Le Petit Paris (260 E Chestnut between DeWitt and Lake Shore Dr) it is tucked away in a condo lobby and most locals don't know about it. Ask for the owner Alan and tell him Johnny sent you. Great French classic stuff: Escargot, Steak AuPouve, Frogs Legs, Dover Sole done table side. And a very good wine list. Some nice Montrachets for the Sole and some reasonable Red Burgundys and Bordeaux for the Steak Au Pouive.

The Drake is a great place for a martini. Get the executive and sit at the bar. It's called LeCoq D'Or. Smoking cigars is allowed.

What else...Ohh, check out Ralph Laren's store on Michigan. You may time it right and hit some stuff on sale. Mark Krope is a good guy who works in suits. And check out the Alexandre of Savile Row boutique at the State Street Fields. Mike or Jason can both help you. Neat stuff if you like Richard James design.


----------



## erasmus (Sep 26, 2004)

Enjoy your Chicago trip. Here are a couple of great places to meet for drinks:
Four Seasons Lounge: A real nice place to unwind and warm up by the fireplace.
Cru: Wine bar in Gold Coast

I love all of these restaurants: 
Frontera Grill (Mexican) - https://www.fronterakitchens.com/restaurants/)
Nacional 27 (nuevo Latino) - 
Kevin (Asian fusion) - 
Blackbird - 
Mirai Sushi
Berghoff's (German) - 
Chicago Chop House -

For deep dish pizza, I've tried and like Lou Malnati's, Edwardo's, Giordanos.

If you're feeling particularly adventurous, there is a new restaurant serving up "body sushi" (). Hmm, must be careful with that wasabi. []

Also, don't miss Daniel Barenboim's last season conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. The Lyric Opera of Chicago is world class as well.

"Ease and grace in everything" - Gracian


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

You may also want to check-out what is playing at Chicago Skakespeare Theatre.

https://www.chicagoshakes.com/

The nightime view from the lobby is worth the ticket price! I am sometimes sorry that intermission is over.

Best pizza in town is from Home Run Inn. Shhh. It's a secret!

David

Everything went to hell when we let California have its own pizza.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

My opinions on Chicago are probably suspect in this forum, since I'm (relatively) young and a civic partisan.

Having said that, I think the "real" Chicago experience is out in the neighborhoods, not down near the Loop. Sure, it's a bit more elegant down there, but it's also full of slack-jawed tourists.

A couple of restaurant recommendations that'll take you off the beaten path:

North Pond Restaurant () is in the transcendent environs of Lincoln Park, and serves an amazing 'trad' menu. The dining room is beautiful in every season.

Lula Cafe () is out in Logan Square, and is a great place to rub elbows with friendly people from all walks of life, young and old.

Don't be afraid to explore outside the downtown area to get the true feel of the city. A great resource to finding restaurants is the Reader Restaurant Finder (https://www.chicagoreader.com/restaurantfinder).


----------



## erasmus (Sep 26, 2004)

I forgot to add some great jazz and blues spots:

Checkerboard Lounge (Reopening shortly in Hyde Park) - 
The Green Mill (4802 N. Broadway)
Jazz Showcase (59. W. Grand) - 
Pops for Champagne (2934 N. Sheffield) - 
Green Dolphin Street (2200 N. Ashland) - 

"Ease and grace in everything" - Gracian


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Leon_
> 
> I was in Chicago the first week in December last year.
> 
> ...


Leon,
I'm from Indianapolis, how long were you in Indy?

never apologize for being well dressed or intelligent


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks guys for all this.

I am ostensibly there for work, but I may have to bin the conference in favour of entertainment!

Did want to check out the Steppenwolf theatre last year, but the closest we got was an Italian restaurant across the st.

(indylion, i have family in indianapolis. But, i was last there 3/4 years ago).

Leon


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

Leon, how was your trip? I'd love to hear that you had a great time in Chicago.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Get to the great Berghoff's before it closes.

Also, Optimo Hats for a custom topper. That's where I am going when I get to the windy city.

Joe


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Tew, had a great time, but despite my bad intentions, I did end up spending a lot of time at the conference. (Nevertheless, learnt a lot and got a lot of ideas).

I like to walk in cities, and the loop, magnificent mile areas are certainly walkable but not in those winters. brr!.

So, unfortunately didn't wander too far to the other neighbourhoods you mentioned. Still, enjoyed Berghof's (and the Christmas market nearby), and the Signature Lounge, and embarassingly a company do at the House of Blues!

Still the conference is held yearly in Chicago. So, bit by bit I shall check out all these excellent recommendations.

Leon


----------

